# Gen-Shi Laboratories



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone used products from these guys? are they legit or UG? Any problems with them, under dosage, etc?

Cheers guys!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

which products?? Gen Sci ?? or is that the correct spelling?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

It's Gen-Shi, I spelled it right. They make various products, boldenone, tests, tren, etc.


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

oh will check these gen shi out maybe their good


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Come on guys, anyone heard of them?


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry not me mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Mate you are going to get banned take the pictures down as there is rather obviously a web site address on the bottles....


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Good point, thanks. Took care of it. Anyways, it was the site of the company, you can't actually buy products off it, so it's not a source.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

used their tren-ace mate and was good stuff.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Cheers mate. You happen to know, are they legit or UG ?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Does it realy make a difference.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the legal status is different for legit and UG, isn't it? It might not seem significant, but it is for some people.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

only in the way they'll confisctae ug from your jome, but you can claim pharma back if they take it......


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

I think GenShi's idea of doing 2ml vials is pretty clever although it does of course increase their production costs. I for one far prefer 2ml vials to larger multis.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Robsta said:


> only in the way they'll confisctae ug from your jome, but you can claim pharma back if they take it......


 As in UG is illegal, getting in trouble with the law is the last thing I want now, so I would like to make sure I don't before chosing my gear.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeh they are UG. Not heard much about them to be honest. A little on US forums.


----------

